# LOOK Hinault 753 part 1



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My LOOK came on Saturday. First impressions are WOW. The frame is in much better shape than the sellers pictures showed. What I thought were scratches were actually just dirt and old decal residue. I was going to have the frame repainted but now that a I've cleaned it up, there is no need. The pearl white paint is almost perfect. I have a set of original decals so I'm replacing the bad or worn decals. This is the first Reynolds 753 frame I've owned and I'm amazed at how light it is...The frame has Campy dropouts and a Cinelli BB shell. I'm in the process of collecting old Dura Ace 7400-7401 parts for it. I'll post again when some of the parts arrive...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

*man...*

what a bargain! $300. pheew. now that you mentioned, you have to weigh that thing. we, steel fanatics, need you.


----------



## unchained (May 8, 2002)

*Steel Look*

The funny thing is, it will probably do anything those new fangled, fragile, carbon Look frames will do.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

colker1 said:


> what a bargain! $300. pheew. now that you mentioned, you have to weigh that thing. we, steel fanatics, need you.



Do any steel experts know if the serial number on the Cinelli BB shell is the BB serial number or the frame serial number?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*I found a great product for cleaning old frames*

I went to Autozone and bought some Meguiars Mirror Glaze Fine-Cut Cleaner. This stuff goes on like a wax but is great for cleaning old frames. It won't hurt or scratch the paint but it removes old dirt and decal residue. Great stuff...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Do any steel experts know if the serial number on the Cinelli BB shell is the BB serial number or the frame serial number?


No raw bottom brackets have serial numbers that I've ever encountered. I'm quite sure that is the Look serial number. My Basso has a Cinelli BB and it's stamped with the frame size which would be quite unusual as BB's are universal in "size".


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wasfast said:


> No raw bottom brackets have serial numbers that I've ever encountered. I'm quite sure that is the Look serial number. My Basso has a Cinelli BB and it's stamped with the frame size which would be quite unusual as BB's are universal in "size".



Thanks. I'll look at the number tonight. Since they only made 500 of these frames, I was wondering what number my frame is.


----------



## Spoiler (Jul 6, 2002)

wasfast said:


> No raw bottom brackets have serial numbers that I've ever encountered. I'm quite sure that is the Look serial number. My Basso has a Cinelli BB and it's stamped with the frame size which would be quite unusual as BB's are universal in "size".[/QUOTE
> Wouldn't you need totally different bottom brackets with the lugs set at different angles to get a variety of head and seat tube angles?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Spoiler said:


> wasfast said:
> 
> 
> > No raw bottom brackets have serial numbers that I've ever encountered. I'm quite sure that is the Look serial number. My Basso has a Cinelli BB and it's stamped with the frame size which would be quite unusual as BB's are universal in "size".[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Spoiler said:


> Wouldn't you need totally different bottom brackets with the lugs set at different angles to get a variety of head and seat tube angles?


In reality, they're not made that way. The differences on seat tube angles is only 2 degrees for normal bikes. This translates into some very small differences at the bottom bracket since the angle originates from the bottom bracket centerline. The down tube doesn't change much either. Any gap is easily filled with the joining material(silver solder or brass).


----------



## dbomfim (Jul 7, 2009)

Let me know if you still have it, and want to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dbomfim said:


> Let me know if you still have it, and want to sell it. Thanks.



I still have it and sorry, it's not for sale


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Your either lucky that not a lot of people ride 50cm frames, or unlucky that not a lot of people ride 50cm frame. in his case your lucky. Try 56cm . . . Sheesh. I have a friend that has my old 56cm still. I know where it's at if I need it, lucky for me. No doubt for some reason that 753 frame was the best frame I ever rode . . . and that's pretty much the thoughts of everybody I know that has or had one. Curiously light, and Curiously stiff for the time. At for all practical purposes, It works as well as anything today reguardless of what they tell you.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nice find Dave. Give us a ride report when you get her on the road.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

High Gear said:


> Nice find Dave. Give us a ride report when you get her on the road.


first thought: 'whoa! killer.'

second: 'whoa! original thread was 2004.'


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Man! I didn't see that. That frame has probably changed hands five times by now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

This frame is Dave's baby. I highly doubt it has switched hands. In fact, I doubt he even lets anyone else ride it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Probably my favorite frameset of all time. I'd love to find one in my size (54).

Beautiful!


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

The 753 decal on mine is in French.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

bushpig said:


> The 753 decal on mine is in French.


Same as mine.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Same as mine.


 and mine too


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm getting one of these any day. Seller doesn't know BB threading. What do you guys say, BSC right?

..and my decal is in English.


----------



## dbomfim (Jul 7, 2009)

Italian threads.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I stll own this bike. It's wall art most of the time but I think I'll take it out this week for a spin


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

My decal looks different:


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Bike showed up and it is pretty sweet. I really like the ride. Much snappier than my Masi Prestige. The Cinelli expander wedge (the circular kind) was lost by the bike shop that packed the bike, so now I am on the hunt. I am using a Modolo expander wedge/bolt and it just ain't right! 










More pics here.

https://tastydirty.com/v/look-hinault/


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

bushpig said:


> Bike showed up and it is pretty sweet. I really like the ride. Much snappier than my Masi Prestige. The Cinelli expander wedge (the circular kind) was lost by the bike shop that packed the bike, so now I am on the hunt. I am using a Modolo expander wedge/bolt and it just ain't right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! Looks all original. Must have low miles on her....


----------

